# Body Kit discussion



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying a body kit for my B13. I think I want to go with the Stillen body kit, but was wondering what other body kits out there would be aesthetically pleasing also?

Would a full body kit look better or just a front bumper on a B13?
The car will have a black paint job.


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

this is my first post, i'm new at this

Anyways, montycrabapple... the stillen kit is ok, but to me its kind of plain jane. i'm looking at kits also, but need to take care of performance first (in middle of SR20DE swap)

check out these sites:

www.asylumms.com/nissan (R33 kit, big mouth and drift)
www.extremedimensions.com (big mouth, drift, good prices right now)

www.streetweaponkits.com (as seen in SCC mag, drift, big mouth, awesome wide body skyline kit)


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

i personally wouldn't go for a bodykit. but if you do, stick with the Stillen. its not too over doing it. the Stillen has the clean look to it.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a study hall right now, so I'll help you. I assume LEs are 4 door right? Have you seen the Stillen Kit? It is nice if you dont want to go all out with rice, and it keeps it looking clean. Next are a little more extreme, and they are made by Street Weapon Kits My favorite is theSkyline Kit Those are almost all the body kits for that year Sentra. Now about the hood. Do you want to go Carbon Fiber, or buy another oem one? The CF costs $550, that was the best price I found.Copy and paste this link for the CF hood.http://aeiperformance.com/fiber_images.htm]For $113 you can get a brand new Stock Hood! If you get a body kit, you wont need to replace your side markers, if that is what you are talking about when you said bumper light. If you are talking about the corner lense next to your headlight, click here I think thats it for you. Hope it helps.Always post the way you would like to be answered!  
TTYL


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Shoot I posted this on the wrong thread.It was suppossed to be posted on thisthread Never have two threads open at the same time. Sorry about that


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

IMHO, most kits for the B13 are too aggressive (translate to ricey) for my taste. The B13 has an old school BMW 325 style to it and most kits take away from that, which might be what you want. My biggest problem with kits is that they always neglect the lower portion of the doors. The kit sets a profile for the car that isn't carried through on the lower door and it sticks out terribly, like part of the kit fell off. I personally want a nice bumper cover that isn't too agressive but has a nice opening for a FMIC. That skyline kit makes it look like a harbody pickup with those fender flares, and again, the doors are neglected and having smoothed them out makes it even worse. The Stillen kit is about the only kit I've ever liked.

NOTE: I just perused $tealin's website for the first time and I knew they were expensive but I can't believe their prices! They're easily 100% to 200% high on everything they sell! I always said I'd never have a Stillen product on my car and I probably won't. They've got to be fucking insane.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes. You are definitly right about the B13 Sentra XE having an old school look. Most body kits do look ricey except the Stillen's kit I think, that's why I didn't really want to get one in the first place.

I saw a picture of a Black Sentra SE-R with the Stillens front bumper and it looked good. I want to get the stock spoiler(w/o the brake light) to finish off the aesthetics because it looks decent and not like, " Hey look at my wing. I ripped it off a 747!"

One more thing. I wanted to buy new head lamps for the car, because they're fogged up from the inside. I was wondering if you could take it apart and clean it and with what, becasue I don't really want to buy a new pair. Thanks.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Whats wrong with a Xenon Urethane Air Dam??
I think it looks hella sweet and matches the car quite beautifully.



















And about your head-lamps? Yes you can take em apart and clean em, and you can also buy the new Tsuru headlights.. like from Mossy Performance or soomething. And you can buy PLASTIC head-light lamps.... not too expensive.
But since you dont wanna buy em, you can clean em with something. Try a SEARCH

And those Tsuru Headlights.... forget about Mossy go Liuspeed


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can probably get the tsuru conversion cheaper than mossy..

but the only problem is tryin 2 get a hold of my guy.


----------

